# PDF Software



## Wynteriii (Dec 5, 2014)

Is there PDF software that is in both a desktop software and as a Android app? Hopefully there is a way to sync the two together. A Kindle/Nook type app for PDFs.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 5, 2014)

What are you trying to do? There are plenty of ways to read PDFs in Android including Polaris Office and even Kindle. Don't know about creating on that platform -- seems like it would be painful regardless of the quality of the app.


----------



## Jake (Dec 5, 2014)

It might be better just to use a syncing service for files. In the past, I have used Dropbox, which integrates into many office suites for Android. Now I use OneDrive with Office Mobile on my phone.


----------



## Wynteriii (Dec 5, 2014)

I was thinking of some kind of pdf reader that would actually by created for reading books or long pdfs. Also, it would syncing capablities between your computer and your tablet.

I'm probably just dreaming that there is such a thing.


----------



## Tim (Dec 5, 2014)

What, exactly, do you mean by sync in this situation. There are many methods of sharing files between two devices, but this would not have anything to do with a PDF reader, unless you mean also to sync the page you last read or something similar. I think you need two things:

1) a PDF reader that can be installed on both devices
2) something to sync files of any kind


----------



## ooguyx (Dec 6, 2014)

You can upload the pdfs to kindle then you can read on the computer and it will sync to Android.


----------



## M_Scott (Dec 6, 2014)

Kindle might be a good place to start, there's the *Kindle for PC* and *Kindle for Android* apps
. Amazon Kindle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's some general reviews of pdf on Android
. 12 best PDF readers for Android - Android Authority
. Best Free PDF Reader for Android

Also
. Comparison of Android e-book reader software - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

HTH 

Mike


----------



## Wynteriii (Dec 6, 2014)

ooguyx said:


> You can upload the pdfs to kindle then you can read on the computer and it will sync to Android.



Thank you Roy Martin. I shall try this.


----------



## psycheives (Dec 6, 2014)

Not sure if this is what you're looking for, but I use Microsoft OneNote to read, highlight, edit and markup PDFs. It syncs to the web and will work on ALL devices. Pretty fantastic!

Microsoft OneNote | The digital note-taking app for your devices


----------



## Wynteriii (Dec 6, 2014)

I found out that Evernote has uses a program called Skitch which looks promising. I think I will try that.


----------



## KGP (Dec 9, 2014)

Pick up 'apps gone free' and check every day; you'll find a solid paid pdf app for free in a few days.


----------

